# Nokia E7



## v4u_luv2004 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey guys today i got my Nokia E7 and i'm really excited and loving it.
Excited because Nokia gifted me this cell for being a loyal survey panellist of there R&D panel..  
I guess u guys heard of Nielsen India!!!!
Well yeah i'm a part of it...

Today in the evening i received this cell and i'm just loving it. 
I really liked USB On The Go feature in it actually i connected my N97 32Gb to it and it detected it in a flash. Awesome


Hopefully tomorrow i'll put a little review of the phone over here for the Digitians if India dun loose the match against porteas 
Till then keep rocking. N i love Nokia


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome... Congratulations...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 12, 2011)

Gimme the phone  lol
Anyway, Congrats a lot.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 12, 2011)

how do I signup for the R&D panel?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Mar 13, 2011)

As expected India lost the match yesterday which pissed me big time..
Nehra is one big idiot..

Anyways for time being I'm just posting few pix of the E7 will post the review in the night... 

*i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac276/v4uluv2004/DSC03533.jpg

*i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac276/v4uluv2004/DSC03540.jpg

Rest of the pix here..

*i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac276/v4uluv2004/DSC03543.jpg

*i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac276/v4uluv2004/DSC03545.jpg

*i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac276/v4uluv2004/DSC03548.jpg

*i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac276/v4uluv2004/DSC03549.jpg

*i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac276/v4uluv2004/DSC03552.jpg

*i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac276/v4uluv2004/DSC03553.jpg

*i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac276/v4uluv2004/DSC03554.jpg


Here my my N97 is connected to E7 
*i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac276/v4uluv2004/DSC03556.jpg

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

Gotta go rightnow will post more later with a detailed review...


----------



## vishurocks (Mar 13, 2011)

Congo dude


----------



## Tenida (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats...


----------



## desiibond (Mar 13, 2011)

congrats. N8 would've been much better


----------



## kamal_saran (Mar 13, 2011)

congrats. Bro  btw how you become panel member of nokia r&d. And nielson please tell. I also want to get e7 for free


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats bro


----------



## Don (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats dude!

Also, please provide us all with the sign up link for the panel ;P


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone... 
And sorry people you can't win E7.
But don't loose heart you can instead join Nokia/Nielsen's survey panel and win prizes and if you are lucky enough then you might win there next product next quarter.
Here's the link just go to this link and signup but remember you need a Nokia phone for that.
*mobilepanel2.nielsen.com/nenroll/login.do?type=submitLoginForm

And guys guess what Nokia also invited me for there future product development panel plus i'll get to test Nokia's every high-end phone before its launched in the market.




vivek_vinodraj said:


> hi there, even i had got a mail regarding free nokia e7. Even i am a nokia panel member. I am still waiting for my phone. Could you tell me the steps taken/contact number if any...



check ur pm dude..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 20, 2011)

Not all the phones are eligble....2730c is not there 

Anyway Congrats dude


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ Only Symbian & Maemo phones are allowed.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2011)

@v4u_luv2004: Congrats u got a 29k phone for Free....lucky yaar...

cud u just explain a bit more detail about the Nokia R&D panel & login etc...


----------



## LegendKiller (Mar 21, 2011)

hey congrats man!


----------



## raksrules (Mar 21, 2011)

@v4u_luv2004

That Nokia panel thing tells to install some measurement software. Any idea what it measures and does it need an active data connection full time ??
Can you explain that a bit more ??


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 21, 2011)

They collect almost all of your usage details including call durations, no. sms sent, fields used in phonebook, etc. They, however do not collect any personal details like the phone nos., etc.

I think it requires a full time data connection.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 21, 2011)

It does require data connection...as it measures all your browsing info like sites visited,advertisements viewed/clicked, no. of pages viewed...etcs...etc...also it must has your demographic data while signing up.....


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 21, 2011)

hey v4u_luv2004

what about those 2200 points are they any good i mean what u can redeem firm these points. I will join if they are of any real use as i see there is a very faint possibility of winning stuff from lucky draw.


----------



## kamal_saran (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks bro for giving sign up link. Btw whats the use of points can we use them to buy real nokia phones


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Mar 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @v4u_luv2004: Congrats u got a 29k phone for Free....lucky yaar...
> 
> cud u just explain a bit more detail about the Nokia R&D panel & login etc...


Thanks mate 
N abt the panel its very simple and easy to use all you need to do is create an account there and download a small software call 360Meter. Remember to get this software to work your mobile will try to send an international sms immediately after the installation of the software so be prepared to invest 5 bucks 

After that within a week your Nielsen Mobile Reward account will be activated from where you can redeem ur points. they have a vast range of products u'll get to know once ur account is activated.

Nokia/Nielsen looks for the people who can really bring worth to their research panel not everyone will receive free mobile mind u but yes u will regularly receive points. Once u start showing positive interest in the research u will get a lot of attention from them like i got(its not just abt uploading data from ur phone thrs much more goes behind the scene if u r clever enough u will soon learn d trick to get noticed by them. Don't ask me how bcos I'm not allowed to speak abt it.) 



rak007 said:


> @v4u_luv2004
> 
> That Nokia panel thing tells to install some measurement software. Any idea what it measures and does it need an active data connection full time ??
> Can you explain that a bit more ??



Dude u dun really need to have a full time active connection.
The application is very simple and neat and it just sits in the background without eating ur phone's resources.
U r not required to upload the datas 24/7 just do it thrice a week that will be more than enough. open the meter software and just click on upload, it will never upload more than 20-30kbs of datas or to the maximum 100kbs.. so its not very heavy on pocket either u just need to invest 20-30 paisas for uploading the datas each time.

Ok if u r worried abt what datas the measurement software collects then i must tell u that u shud'n worry abt this at all bcos u r in a safe hand. If u dunno already wat Nielsen as a company is then just try googling or binging.. u will get ur answer.

n here's the the list of datas which nokia collects from ur phone.

*Q. What type of data is being collected?*

*A.* _The application measures general usage of your phone. For example, we collect information on:

the type, name, use and installation of applications and games
the address of the websites you visit
the date and duration of the websites you visit
the date, time and duration of phone calls, but not details on the phone numbers you call or receive calls from
the date and time you send text/picture messages to or receive text/picture messages from
the date, time, type and name of Bluetooth devices used with your phone
the date and time when USB devices are connected to your phone
battery levels, charger states, alarm usage, profile changes
information on network traffic, use of WLAN and use of GPS
information on failed calls
system and hardware events like start-up and shutdown, SIM card change, application crashes and connected, disconnected and types of accessories, like TV-cables.
information on what kinds of fields are used in the phonebook
the network performance of your phone, including signal quality readings


We do not listen to or record any of your phone calls. We also do not examine, store or record any of the content of text or picture messages you send or receive. In addition, we cannot and do not read any of the contents of your other files or email messages. _

Hope this clears all ur doubts.



mohityadavx said:


> hey v4u_luv2004
> 
> what about those 2200 points are they any good i mean what u can redeem firm these points. I will join if they are of any real use as i see there is a very faint possibility of winning stuff from lucky draw.



Dude I'm not sure people who is joining now is getting 2200 points if u actually get that then let me tell u that u r getting a gr8 startup point. Bcos wen i joined a long back then i received a mere 3 figures points so for me it was a long journey from xxx points to xxxxx well thats a secret 

Ok in 2200 points u can order urself an 8gb micro SD card, or 2 pen drives or cushion covers or pizza coupons for Dominos or 2 cloth irons... well there is so much to order..

All the best and go ahead u will actually love it once u start earning points.



kamal_saran said:


> thanks bro for giving sign up link. Btw whats the use of points can we use them to buy real nokia phones



Oh yes u can actually use ur points to buy real Nokia phones.. 
Not only that there is a lot of stuffs u can buy but my dear friend u need a lot of patience for that. 

*Hey Guys i hope i was able to answer all ur queries.
If u need any infos regarding Nielsen survey then dun hesitate to leave a message.

Cheers... *


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2011)

@v4u_luv2004:Thanx for the info....


----------



## reddead (Mar 22, 2011)

guys its available for available too but cant find my device(galaxy 3)
not sure if its available in india
heres d link 
*mobilepanel2.nielsen.com/nenroll/home.do?type=load&l=en_uk&pid=2


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2011)

reddead said:


> guys its available for available too but cant find my device(galaxy 3)
> heres d link
> *mobilepanel2.nielsen.com/nenroll/home.do?type=load&l=en_uk&pid=2



It's only for Nokia.


----------



## reddead (Mar 22, 2011)

Faun said:


> It's only for Nokia.



check the link...


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ That offer is also available for Android! Cool. But they aren't offering any phones, just a bunch of shopping vouchers.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 28, 2011)

I registered nokia X6 today and uploaded the data once  but haven't still received the confirmation mail how much time it take to get the confirmation mail. Also from where can i check points.Also how many times should i upload the data.What is the minimum redemption checkpoint.

Awaiting Response Thanking You


----------



## begooddogood (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Teeyem (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi there,

Congrats V4u. I too got a free Nokia E7 phone.

I am a new comer here. In fact, I am new to this kind of tech forums.  I am not a Symbian Developer or any tech geek. I am in pipes & plumbing material business at Coimbatore. Perhaps it was a reward to have enrolled dedicatedly in the Nielsen mobile 360 panel. (Thanks to Aircel's unlimited GPRS at just Rs 98 per month). And also to have diligently participated in their periodic surveys. Anyway, it is nice to the latest gizmo free of cost!

I need a technical help - In my current Nokia 5800 XM, I have edited the field names for many contacts. For example, to store under Jack's name itself, his and his wife's mobile numbers, I had renamed the sub fields as "Jack's mobile" & "Jill's mobile". (That way, if the second number is not called often, I can make do with one entry lesser in my phone book). See scree snap attached. 

But these renamed field names do not get exported to the new phone when done by the "Phone switch" option via Bluetooth. In the new E7 they still come out as "mobile, mobile". These renamed fields used to get exported alright with the "Phone Backup" & "Restore" feature in Nokia PC Suite. But E7 does not seem compatible to PC Suite. We are recommended to use Ovi suite. I doubt Ovi can do this. Also I doubt Ovi can retain the preferred default number settings to call or msg in all our contacts list.

I am very wary of Ovi suite. Once it mucked up the default number settings of all my contacts in the 5800, after effects of which I am still struggling with. One more time it did reverse synchronization jumbling up all my contacts. I stopped using Ovi after that.

Any suggestions? Because of this issue I am yet to switch over to the E7. It's now more than a month, and already got a reminder mail them.

Thanks guys.

T Manickam
Coimbatore
+91 98422 71539


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ Why don't you sell the E7 for some 25k & keep using you 5800XM as you won't find much difference between both in terms of UI & usability.


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi
I am facing a problem with this app. It installs properly without any problem but when i try to upload data i get Upload Failed error. I first used Wifi and then 3G data plan but both gave the same error. I tried to mail them but got no reply. I even reinstalled it thrice ( and spent 15 buxx) but no avail.
Can anybody help me out.
I use Nokia C6-00


----------



## Teeyem (Apr 8, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Why don't you sell the E7 for some 25k & keep using you 5800XM as you won't find much difference between both in terms of UI & usability.



Though a really attractive proposition, no, I would not want to go to the unethical extent of selling away what was given free with the understanding of contuinuing to use it and to keep participating in the mobile panel uploads. But, yes, it has seriously crossed my mind to discontinue using the E7 and put it away. And that within using it just for a few days.

You are right. For all the hype of the new Symbian^3 and the E7, the UI & usability has not been revamped at all. There are a few pluses, but mostly minuses. I shall try to list them soon.

v4u, did you notice though the courier package came in direct from Finland, the phones blue box packing had Nokia, New Delhi label? Marked with Indian MRP ! It was a surprise.

I suppose for all the free allottees here, Nokia India must have shipped the phones in bulk to Finland, and they mailed it individually. May be customs duty reasons.


----------



## aningbo (Apr 9, 2011)

wow!! that is just simply awesome. congrats dude.


----------



## raksrules (Apr 10, 2011)

@v4u_luv2004

One query regarding the survey.
After logging in when i clock on MY INCENTIVE there is another link for "Go to point base system" When i click that it redirects to some other website where i need to reenter my id and password but on putting same id and password it does not accept it.
What seems to be the issue ??


----------



## apurvgupta1 (May 9, 2011)

tejjammy said:


> Hi
> I am facing a problem with this app. It installs properly without any problem but when i try to upload data i get Upload Failed error. I first used Wifi and then 3G data plan but both gave the same error. I tried to mail them but got no reply. I even reinstalled it thrice ( and spent 15 buxx) but no avail.
> Can anybody help me out.
> I use Nokia C6-00



I have the same problem!! Were u able to solve this - "Upload failed" problem?? Any ideas?


----------



## noob (May 9, 2011)

Anything for free and all are in.


----------



## raksrules (May 10, 2011)

apurvgupta1 said:


> I have the same problem!! Were u able to solve this - "Upload failed" problem?? Any ideas?



I have the software installed in my Nokia C5 and i am able to upload data properly. Infact the app itself uploads the data on a daily basis and at every upload something like 10 paise gets deducted as i dont have a dedicated GPRS balance. Due to this i get 165 points each week / 10 days and currently my point standing is something over 800 which can be reimbursed for things on their website.


----------



## Vyom (May 10, 2011)

Wow man! Congrats v4u_luv2004 for the Awesome phone! Thnx for sharing.
I would have LOVED to be a member, if I had an eligible phone.


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (May 23, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> I registered nokia X6 today and uploaded the data once  but haven't still received the confirmation mail how much time it take to get the confirmation mail. Also from where can i check points.Also how many times should i upload the data.What is the minimum redemption checkpoint.
> 
> Awaiting Response Thanking You



Dude great that you registered your X6 and I wish soon you get something 
And about the confirmation mail, well you won't get any confirmation mail from them so soon it takes atleast a fortnight before you start receiving any confirmations from them.
You can check you points by logging in here *mobilepanel2.nielsen.com/nenroll/home.do?type=load&l=en_in&pid=1

In the left side you will see My Incentive link just click there and you will be redirected to the rewards login page there enter your same mail id & passwords which you used while registering and you are done you can check your points and also the rewards.

You don't need to do anything the 360meter software will automatically upload the datas time to time but if you want to force upload it you can do it every 24hours.

Minimum redemption checkpoint is I guess some 700 points. Check yourself cos I really don't use that as points doesn't matters to me.

-Cheers 



Teeyem said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Congrats V4u. I too got a free Nokia E7 phone.
> 
> ...



First of all congrats and I am very happy that you also got the E7 
About your problem regarding the backup well yes Ovi & PC Suites do have some problem with the new phones and the error you might have got during the installation itself. I am not sure that phone switch feature will solve your problem. You need to use backup/restore feature on Ovi.

Well I can really help you over here just download the files I'm providing you and simply replace the files which is already there on your PC. Read the text file. After doing that simply restart your PC or Laptop connect your cell and it will work flawlessly. 

Here you go download from here.
Nokia_inf Files.rar



Teeyem said:


> v4u, did you notice though the courier package came in direct from Finland, the phones blue box packing had Nokia, New Delhi label? Marked with Indian MRP ! It was a surprise.
> 
> I suppose for all the free allottees here, Nokia India must have shipped the phones in bulk to Finland, and they mailed it individually. May be customs duty reasons.



Yup true even mine had the same label but i was really surprised by the delivery time. I got it in less than 24 hours simply awesome.

And funny thing Nokia during the pre-delivery survey mentioned the price of the phone as Rs 32999 but when i received it then it was Rs 31999 and later when it was launched then the price was Rs 29999 



tejjammy said:


> Hi
> I am facing a problem with this app. It installs properly without any problem but when i try to upload data i get Upload Failed error. I first used Wifi and then 3G data plan but both gave the same error. I tried to mail them but got no reply. I even reinstalled it thrice ( and spent 15 buxx) but no avail.
> Can anybody help me out.
> I use Nokia C6-00



You must have used two sims on your phone thats why you are getting this error. You mentioned you have installed the software thrice and it had sent the registration sms thrice. Can you please tell me that all the time it was from the same no. or 2 diff nos.? 

Do one thing thing mail them again and request them to manually register your registration details. Thats the only way out nothing will solve your problem except this. And yes they do take time to reply so be patience.



vineet369 said:


> Wow man! Congrats v4u_luv2004 for the Awesome phone! Thnx for sharing.
> I would have LOVED to be a member, if I had an eligible phone.



Thanks buddy 
You can still be a part of it if you are an Android user.



rak007 said:


> @v4u_luv2004
> 
> One query regarding the survey.
> After logging in when i clock on MY INCENTIVE there is another link for "Go to point base system" When i click that it redirects to some other website where i need to reenter my id and password but on putting same id and password it does not accept it.
> What seems to be the issue ??



Sorry I wasn't coming online so couldn't reply to you.
About your problem I guess it might have been solved by now. If not then write them a mail and mention your id which you used during registration along with the program name which is "Nokia-Nielsen" they will update it and you will be able to log in.

*By the way My Nokia E7 is up for grab if anyone interested in buying then do lemme know your offers *


----------



## apurvgupta1 (May 30, 2011)

@v4u_luv2004: Already selling that? But 6 months not over as yet. Have u got the go ahead from them to use the phone in any way as u want?


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (May 31, 2011)

apurvgupta1 said:


> @v4u_luv2004: Already selling that? But 6 months not over as yet. Have u got the go ahead from them to use the phone in any way as u want?



Well dun worry about the 6 month lock in period it doesn't apply to me. I am a step ahead now. And soon i'll be getting a Nokia-Windows phone as informed by them for testing. So stay tuned


----------



## vinay19882 (Jul 13, 2011)

v4u_luv2004 said:


> Well dun worry about the 6 month lock in period it doesn't apply to me. I am a step ahead now. And soon i'll be getting a Nokia-Windows phone as informed by them for testing. So stay tuned



Hi v4u,

Firstly many congrats for the E7 & wish you best of luck for coming new windows phone 7.. I just want some information from you regarding nielsen survey which can't be discussed here.So, plz read the message that I have sent you....


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats 'v4u'.....!

I'm also planning to get E7 in a couple of days,(I've sold my N8)

How is battery life?

Some of the reviews are frightening about battery life?

Kindly enlighten with reference to battery of E7,

Thanks in advance!


----------

